# Homepod original définitivement en rupture ?



## batafan (2 Juillet 2021)

Hello tout le monde !

J’étais à la recherche d’un 2eme homepod blanc, le vrai l’original!

La plupart des boutiques affichent rupture.

Vous pensez que c’est vraiment fini pour espérer en trouver 1 ? Ou bien peut être qu’il y a des boutiques précisent qui peuvent encore en avoir ? 

Thanks !


----------



## RubenF (4 Juillet 2021)

Hello, je te conseille d’aller sur les sites d’occasion. Après peut-être que sur certains sites il reste encore un peu de stock. Mais rien d’impossible.


----------



## batafan (4 Juillet 2021)

RubenF a dit:


> Hello, je te conseille d’aller sur les sites d’occasion. Après peut-être que sur certains sites il reste encore un peu de stock. Mais rien d’impossible.



Merci de ta réponse,

Effectivement c’est la razzia un peu partout. J’ai vu qu’il y avait encore 2 3 Fnac dans le sud qui en avait mais c’est trop loin et ils livrent pas :/

Du coup occasion sûrement ouais, j’en vois que sur leboncoin de temps en temps


----------



## RubenF (4 Juillet 2021)

Yes, j’ai failli en trouver deux pour un prix dérisoire, mais en réalité, je suis passé aux HomePod Mini et j’en suis conquis. Bon courage dans tes recherches.


----------



## batafan (4 Juillet 2021)

RubenF a dit:


> Yes, j’ai failli en trouver deux pour un prix dérisoire, mais en réalité, je suis passé aux HomePod Mini et j’en suis conquis. Bon courage dans tes recherches.



C’est le principal alors, merci bien !


----------



## tnicolas02 (6 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

J'avais réussi à en acheter un reconditonné en noir sur https://asgoodasnew.fr/Enceintes-et-son/Apple/Apple-HomePod-gris-sideral.html, via la FNAC.
Cela me permet d'en avoir deux pour avoir la stéréo car j'en avais un seul.
Actuellement ils n'en ont plus en noir.
Mais en blanc oui :








						Apple HomePod blanc pas cher | asgoodasnew.fr
					

Apple HomePod blanc à partir de 375,00€ sur asgoodasnew.fr. Garantie 30 mois avec 30 jours de test.




					asgoodasnew.fr
				



Attention, il y a de nombreuses arnaques sur le bon coin en ce moment sur des homepod soit disant d'occasion récentes à des prix défiant toute concurrence (250 euros ...) car ils sont très demandés en ce moment. En vérité, ils n'existent pas, à part la demande de RIB pour arnaque ...
Il vaut mieux mettre un prix plus cher et être sur d'en avoir un ...
En tout cas très satisfait de ce site lors de mon dernier achat.


----------



## batafan (6 Juillet 2021)

tnicolas02 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avais réussi à en acheter un reconditonné en noir sur https://asgoodasnew.fr/Enceintes-et-son/Apple/Apple-HomePod-gris-sideral.html, via la FNAC.
> Cela me permet d'en avoir deux pour avoir la stéréo car j'en avais un seul.
> ...



Ah oui je connaissais pas ça a l’air pas mal effectivement


----------

